# Poling platform repair



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

1" thick plastic hmmm? Could be black StarBoard.
Contact forum member "anytide"


----------



## JBentley (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe so, It has the look of starboard, eased (routed) on the side. And, I just happen to have a piece!

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

You can also use some of the backing (grip stuff) they use under an area rug to keep it from slipping. I have a huge piece that I used for all types of applications like this.


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

Cesany Plastics, Inc Located in Ft. Lauderdale. Will cut and ship any size / thickness starboard you need 954-568-2002


----------



## JBentley (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks. I have been asking around for a scrap piece. Man, that stuff is expensive.


----------

